# Elimination Diet and Candida



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey everyone,

4 days ago I went to an Integrative Medicine Clinic and the doctor there believes that I have Leaky Gut Syndrome and also (possibly) candida overgrowth. She put me on several supplements to kill the candida and restore my gut health. She also put me on an elimination diet. I have to cut out:


dairy (was already not eating it)
gluten
corn
soy
peanuts
eggs
refined sugar

Dispite following the protocol I still feel groggy, spacey, bloated, and generally yuck.

For those of you who have done an elimination diet:


How long until you started to feel better?

I'm also wondering if eating too many grains (I still eat rice and quinoa) could be hindering my progress. But the doctor said cutting out gluten and refined sugar (plus the supplements I'm taking) would be enough to starve the candida.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ususally these kinds of interventions are not known for making you feel good instantly. Usually more of a try it for a couple of weeks and see how things are then and if this is the right direction you may need to keep on this track for a few months.

Did the doctor say you should see results the first day or two?


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

It usually takes a while to notice any difference and in my experience it's absolutely crucial that you exclude all grains and fruits too. Both grains and fruits feed candida. As long as you feed candida there will be little to no progress. For your own sake, don't make the suffering longer than it have to be. Eggs are usually fine for candida sufferers but it could be a good idea to exclude them for a week before introducing them again. You say that despite following the protocol you still feel groggy, spacey and bloated. That's since you're still feeding the fungus. Are you taking any antifungals? Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil is by far the best natural product out there for candida and bad bacteria.

For me it took about a year before I saw really major improvement. Though I think my problem is bad bacteria and not candida but the protocol works for both. I don't want to let you down but I'm not at all cured, but definitely better and still fighting. What's been so important for me is to get a better understanding of my body and how my bodily functions are affecting me. Also it's been a real eye opener to realize just how much microorganisms, fungus and parasites influence your well-being and I'm happy that I'm no longer clueless regarding my IBS. Today when I eat carbs and react I can think "That's the bacteria or fungus or whatever feeding" and it's affecting me in this and that way. Before I thought "Oh, it's my fault. I have beens stressed and that's why I'm reacting. I'd better shape up if I want to get healthy." So I don't regard myself guilty of my disease anymore and that means much.

Consult this forum http://www.thecandidadiet.com/forum/ I have learned everything I know about intestinal issues from there. It has helped me a lot. There's really some very helpful, smart and great people on there and they have tons of guides about candida and how to beat it.

You should be happy to have a doctor by your side in this. I think that is important. But he or she seems a little different thinking than the people on candidadietforum. They have a more strict view on diet and such which I think is great since feeding the fungus will only prolong suffering. I hope your doctor can provide some useful medication and other things to protect your body from toxins released from dying fungus and bacteria.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Ususally these kinds of interventions are not known for making you feel good instantly. Usually more of a try it for a couple of weeks and see how things are then and if this is the right direction you may need to keep on this track for a few months.
> 
> Did the doctor say you should see results the first day or two?


 Thanks Kathleen. No, she just said the worst symptoms (die off reactions) would be the first 3 days. But I've met people who did cleanses and said they felt clear-headed instantly and so I just wondered.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Freud said:


> It usually takes a while to notice any difference and in my experience it's absolutely crucial that you exclude all grains and fruits too. Both grains and fruits feed candida. As long as you feed candida there will be little to no progress. For your own sake, don't make the suffering longer than it have to be. Eggs are usually fine for candida sufferers but it could be a good idea to exclude them for a week before introducing them again. You say that despite following the protocol you still feel groggy, spacey and bloated. That's since you're still feeding the fungus. Are you taking any antifungals? Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil is by far the best natural product out there for candida and bad bacteria.
> 
> Consult this forum http://www.thecandidadiet.com/forum/ I have learned everything I know about intestinal issues from there. It has helped me a lot. There's really some very helpful, smart and great people on there and they have tons of guides about candida and how to beat it.


Thanks Freud. Wow, excluding all grains and fruits would be extremely tough. I will try to cut back significantly.

Yes, I am on a very strong anti-fungal supplement with berberine, garlic, grapefruit seed extract, black walnut, and several other ingredients.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Alyeska Martinez said:


> Thanks Freud. Wow, excluding all grains and fruits would be extremely tough. I will try to cut back significantly.
> 
> Yes, I am on a very strong anti-fungal supplement with berberine, garlic, grapefruit seed extract, black walnut, and several other ingredients.


What I've learned Berberine can damage the intestinal lining which isn't very good in the case of Leaky Gut. Black Walnut are good for parasites though I don't think it's all that effective in treating candida. Also there's some debate on grapefruit seed since some people mean it's contaminated.



> "The big controversy that's been going on for years with Grapefruit Seed Extract lies in its potential to be contaminated with benzalkonium chloride, parabens, and triclosan. Numerous studies have tested samples of commercially produced GSE and found these contaminants to be present. (See Here, Here,Here and Here.) The biggest contaminant found is benzalkonium chloride, a chemical that rates a 7 in the cosmetics database that's a known immune system toxin, skin toxin, and possible cancer risk." http://chemicaloftheday.squarespace.com/most-controversial/2010/1/27/the-truth-about-grapefruit-seed-extract.html


I hope you don't think I'm just walking all over your doctors advice for the fun of it. I only think it's good if you have both perspectives at hand so you yourself can make the decisions on how to treat you body. So this is just me sharing personal experience of what I've lived and learned and you do what you want with the information. My suggestions would be Organic extra virgin coconut oil as said before, oil of oregano, clove oil and Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, unfiltered, unheated and unpasteurized from example the brand Braggs. But again, that's only my view of it. Regarding the grains it could be tough at first but if you ask at that forum I posted after an allowed food list it will contain some alternative flours and such which you can use for making bread and baking. The most important thing is all though that you are comfortable with what you are putting in to you body, what food and supplements you do okay with. It could vary from person to person.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> Thanks Kathleen. No, she just said the worst symptoms (die off reactions) would be the first 3 days. But I've met people who did cleanses and said they felt clear-headed instantly and so I just wondered.


Well sometimes it is the whatever happens to just hit the right thing for them. And I also think there can be that placebo effect that you can see from anything when just knowing you are doing something, anything, can have effects (and you can also have nocebo effects where instead of feeling better you get new or worsening symptoms because youa re doing something, anything).

Also just thinking from the Tradtional Chinese Medicine perspective (the above is the Scientific Perspective) it may also depend on the person's natural energy and how their energy is currently disrupted. A lot of the cleansing things tend to be energizing for people who are naturally Yang and not seriously depleated, but can make people who are naturally Yin or who are currently depleated feel even more tired and foggy. So you do find some people that feel great on cleanses where other people just do not. In TCM if it really is making you worse they would then change what you are doing to something more nourishing and supportive rather than more harsh and cleansing.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Freud said:


> What I've learned Berberine can damage the intestinal lining which isn't very good in the case of Leaky Gut. Black Walnut are good for parasites though I don't think it's all that effective in treating candida. Also there's some debate on grapefruit seed since some people mean it's contaminated.
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm just walking all over your doctors advice for the fun of it. I only think it's good if you have both perspectives at hand so you yourself can make the decisions on how to treat you body. So this is just me sharing personal experience of what I've lived and learned and you do what you want with the information. My suggestions would be Organic extra virgin coconut oil as said before, oil of oregano, clove oil and Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, unfiltered, unheated and unpasteurized from example the brand Braggs. But again, that's only my view of it. Regarding the grains it could be tough at first but if you ask at that forum I posted after an allowed food list it will contain some alternative flours and such which you can use for making bread and baking. The most important thing is all though that you are comfortable with what you are putting in to you body, what food and supplements you do okay with. It could vary from person to person.


Don't worry, I don't take it that way  I appreciate all of the info. I think the reason the doctor gave me a supplement with such strong ingredients that can potentially kill parasites is because we did not actually run any tests since my insurance wouldn't cover them, so I think it's a "hit everything" type of approach. I'm simultaneously taking Glutamine and DGL to help protect my gut lining. But it does feel like the antifungal is a bit too strong for me. Perhaps the Berberine is what's causing my discomfort.

Thank you for the recommendations. I have coconut oil at home and I know I should be consuming it more regularly. I also have ACV which I stopped taking a few months ago because it was causing me to be very bloated, but perhaps I'll try it again.

Are fermented beverages like Kombucha a bad idea? They used to make me bloated but today I drank one and it seemed to HELP the bloating (ironically). I'm wondering if it's because it has a good strain of yeast?


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, good







Sometimes when one gives advice it can be comprehended as a bit pushy and as if the adviser regards him or herself as a holder of objective truth. I have none of that. I'ts only subjective experience and abstracts of what I have read.

I understand, that sounds wise. I think that when you have intestinal problems there's often more than one cause. So to cover both bacteria, parasites, fungus and leaky gut at once is a great way to go. I hope for you to feel better soon.

I've tried Berberine before I knew it could possibly damage the lining of the gut, though it never gave me any die-off so I actually don't think it's the Berberine who hits you the hardest regarding die-off. Though it could be that you're taking too much and too many sorts of antifungals at the same time. Possibly. If you consider coconut oil make sure it's organic extra virgin. Any other sort would not be beneficial at all. It would be damaging you more than helping. The same thing goes for ACV, it must be organic, unfiltered and yadayada. But if it makes you bloated, stop taking it. It's a sure sign that it's feeding something in your gut.

I don't know about Kombucha. Good and bad yeast can compete so perhaps. I think you should trust your experiences so if it keeps helping then it's probably okay to drink but if it makes you bloated, exclude it.


----------



## annap417 (Nov 29, 2013)

Alyeska Martinez said:


> Don't worry, I don't take it that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Alyeska, did the diet turn out to be successful for you? I'm currently having terrible digestive problems that won't go away and have been sticking around since last August. I was tested for almost everything and the doctors found nothing, even with the colonoscopy and endoscopy. I took gluten out of my diet which seemed to help a little bit but then I tried to bring probiotics back into the mix in hopes that it would completely straighten out my digestion. Unfortunately, both times I've tried (first with Align, then with Kefir), my body responded terribly. Diarrhea, nausea, pain, brain fog, anxiety (on the verge of paranoia with not understanding what's going on, though I'm sure there's a variable I can't see with the strong connection between mind and body).

I'm considering going on a candida or leaky gut diet, though I would like to consult a professional first. It's just that most doctors are conventional and don't seem to believe that candida or leaky gut are really an issue. Also, my therapist, dad and friend think maybe I should just lay off of trying anything for right now. The issue with that is I'm still having so many issues from try Kefir for a week (I stopped a few days ago) that I'm in a tizzy to try and get back to some functional level.


----------



## passion3flower (Aug 23, 2014)

There's a very informative site with lots of information on how to eliminate candida long-term and find healthy diet options to replace foods that feed the candida. You can visit candidaholistic com Her detox has also been immensely helpful to my recovery and I seriously recommend it


----------



## SarahG (Feb 12, 2015)

This ebook really helped me when I felt deprived on a strict elimination diet. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TDCO1B0


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Some of these diets are just a stab in the dark and some doctors are just plain bad. Why give up gluten completely if you don't have a problem with it? For me toast is a lifesaver as eaten slowly there's little to no gas and it fills me up. I did have a gluten and wheat intolerance test though which was all clear but even then these tests are limited. Experimentation should tell you which are your worst foods groups. For me it's starch overall, and these include "healthy" things like baked sweet potato. But I'd be miserable if I gave up all potato and there's no reason to do that. Well boiled and mashed potato doesn't have as much starch as fried potato. Toast has less starch than bread.

The particular diet in the opening post just targets "bad food" generally but you might be OK with these foods. The main culprits for IBS seem to be starch and or FODMAPs. Sugar, while technically a bad food, seems to be easily digested and doesn't feed bacteria as much because they're simple sugars. It's the complex sugars that cause problems. Why ban eggs unless you need to? Eggs might be less constipating than a slab of meat. Corn is a grain but may or may not be a problem food for you. It's best just to experiment with food and keep a food diary. But generally comfort foods and yummy foods are the ones you need to cut back on.


----------

